# Tang Band w3-1231SH



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Non-linear distortion 5vrms drive level:










































Stored energy:



































































This is a nice little 3" full range driver from TB, featuring a cast basket, compact shielded neo underhung motor, and a titanium cone. 

Despite the rather nice bl and cms curves, the small displacement of this driver is apparent in the somewhat dissapointing non-linear distortion results. Compared to other driver's it's size, it does fairly well however and the extended response and excellent stored energy results make it a worthwhile purchase, especially for the money. 

Listening subjectively, the driver is relatively free from coloration typical of titanium drivers. It lacks the startling clarity, effortlessness, and dynamics of the Dayton ref. rs52 however, but definitely has no problems playing a wide range of frequencies. It's also much more compact in size, and one of the more revealing drivers in TB's line of 3" full rangers... especially when compared against the bamboo, paper, or poly cones.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the review Dang. Can you tell me where you sourced these 3 inchers? Are they similar to the W3-1335S?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Someone sent them to me months ago... as far as I can tell the only difference is the dust cap. This one has a dome shaped dust cap, the one you mentioned has an inverted one. I'm sure there's other differences that I can't see perhaps different voice coils etc.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

npdang- Since you've posted this review, are you going to enter yourself in the subwoofer raffle?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

No lol.


----------



## blackreplica (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep i was the one who sent Dang the driver, thanks for testing it dude! Got yr email too....

Those interested in buying it will have to contact TB direct at www.tb-speaker.com . IIRC it cost 30 bucks per driver...i've been out of car audio for quite some time so a new US source might have emerged since then

They look pretty decent for a 200Hz crossover point, the only thing that troubles me is how prominent the 3rd harmonic is compared to the 2nd. Objectively they seem better than the trius/legatia, particularly in the low end?Any subjective comparisons on yr end as far as these drivers are concerned Dang?

I once spent some time comparing my vifa tg9 subjectively to the 1231s...the 1231s sounded noticably cleaner than the tg9 though had much less output below 200Hz(i ran them full range in tiny enclosures) Neither does particularly well full range but the TB seemed much better as a mid.


----------

